# Whatsit 3/26



## 480sparky (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## leeroix (Mar 26, 2012)

something plastic...


----------



## sm4him (Mar 26, 2012)

I wish I was at home where I could look at one first, but:
I'm gonna guess part of the opening on a soda can lid.


----------



## ahtchristina (Mar 26, 2012)

Opening of pop can


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 27, 2012)

It's not the opening of a pop can.

But is has something to do with drinking.


----------



## SquidHC (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks like the edge of a sheet of acrylic to me.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 27, 2012)

The spout of a pitcher?


----------



## leeroix (Mar 27, 2012)

the plastic six pac holder?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 27, 2012)

leeroix said:


> the plastic six pac holder?


----------



## leeroix (Mar 27, 2012)

what do i win?


----------



## mjhoward (Mar 27, 2012)

leeroix said:


> what do i win?



You win a 'like'!


----------



## OscarWilde (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah! Barq's! Best pop in the world! I was just enjoying a nice glass of Barq's when I stumbled upon this thread!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 27, 2012)

leeroix said:


> what do i win?



I drink a Barq's in your honor.


----------



## leeroix (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Mar 27, 2012)

leeroix said:


>


----------

